# Help me choose! £30K



## jcw (Dec 1, 2008)

So it's time to change again (3 year cycle)

I won't bore you with all the details, instead I'll try and break it down into some points.

What I have previously owned


Mini Cooper 2003
Skoda Fabia VRS 2007
Daihatsu Copen 2009
Abarth 500 2011

What I want

Auto everything, wipers, lights, cruise etc
Leather
Pano roof
Something comfy, but nothing that will make me feel sea sick (which I get with citroens, no offence)

What I need

More room (quite a lot more for work but nothing too big)
Decent fuel economy, at least 40+, but preferably 50+
Something classy/luxury/business like (No badge snob, but the white transit won't quite do when I pull up for the business meetings) 
Low(ish) tax £150pa MAX

So far I have looked at (most fav - least)

Range Rover Evoque (a smidge over budget)
Volkswagon Caravelle/california (really over budget)
Mini Countryman/paceman/5 door (well within budget)
Mazda CX-5 (well within budget)
Fait 500l beats (well within budget but no leather)

What I have forgotten to write above

£10K-£30K max(ish)
MUST BE NEW (full warranty)
I love to have something different/unqiue which appears to be impossible which is why I want your help

So hopefully that helps. I know most of those are SUV but thats not important I was just really impressed with the higher seating position compared to my normal hot hatch's

Any/all advice very welcome


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Kia are actually turning out some nice looking and well put together cars recently and they come with good spec etc. I'm not sure on costs or models etc but given your criteria and other cars you are considering they might be worth looking at?

James


----------



## barneyrubble (Feb 13, 2013)

BMW 125D sport auto... Fab car although the looks are an acquired taste


----------



## jcw (Dec 1, 2008)

barneyrubble said:


> BMW 125D sport auto... Fab car although the looks are an acquired taste


They are really nice and they tick all the box's except for space which unfortunately is a deal breaker.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Is the Passat CC GT too boring for you? £27K OTR on VW Website... obviously cheaper through a broker or whatever, lovely car!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

£30k budget and the word kia should never be used in the same sentence.....

when you can buy this

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...uattro-5dr-tip-auto/2484280?isexperiment=true


----------



## jcw (Dec 1, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> Is the Passat CC GT too boring for you? £27K OTR on VW Website... obviously cheaper through a broker or whatever, lovely car!


I actually think the the Passat or Golf estates would be the "perfect" car for me (as a vehicle that does exactly what I need) but everyone has one which I really don't like, hence my weird buys like Daihatsu Copen

I did see it and the new R line and I was somewhat interested but I'm not sure I would have enough space in a saloon. Even with the small hot hatch's because the boot is the same size as the back of the car I can tend to fit alot more in (even though they are alot smaller).


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Audi A4 ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Would a Jaguar XF squeeze into budget?

Something a bit different from the usual Ford, VW, etc.

For me a car needs to make you turn round and look at it after you have parked it up. Might get that feeling from a Jag, not really sure?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

mondeo titanium x (appreciate not all boxes ticked) but there well specced nice inside and out


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

go nuts.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...rbo-2dr---huge-spec/2469454?isexperiment=true


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Would a Jaguar XF squeeze into budget?
> 
> Something a bit different from the usual Ford, VW, etc.
> 
> For me a car needs to make you turn round and look at it after you have parked it up. Might get that feeling from a Jag, not really sure?


Basic XF starts just below 30, wont get you much for your money mind. only half leather too.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> go nuts.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...rbo-2dr---huge-spec/2469454?isexperiment=true


Can people not read??

"MUST BE NEW (full warranty)"


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Can people not read??
> 
> "MUST BE NEW (full warranty)"


i know....but that skyline.......:doublesho


----------



## qc2 (May 6, 2014)

The current Accord could be had for around the £30k mark. Very pretty car with plenty of equipment as standard. Would be the best selling saloon of all time if it had a German badge.


----------



## jcw (Dec 1, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Would a Jaguar XF squeeze into budget?
> 
> Something a bit different from the usual Ford, VW, etc.
> 
> For me a car needs to make you turn round and look at it after you have parked it up. Might get that feeling from a Jag, not really sure?


Top answer so far. Might squeeze a little over but seen a few demonstrators. Plus I'm going in with a straight sale, no trade in's so that may help.

My only mild concern (sorry for being exceptional picky) is that the XF has been out for a while now, it may be due a change in the next year or so. Other than that I think the estate version probably ticks all the box's.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Audi A3 sport hatch / saloon


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Octavia VRS Estate or Hatch DSG in either 184bhp diesel (50+ MPG) or 210bhp Petrol version (40mpg in theory).

You would get one for about 28K with the options you need (Auto,Leather, Pano, Cruise, Heated seats, Columbus 7" Nav)

I think they are still doing 0% finance on PCP too, so you might be better off taking this option which comes with 3 years free servicing.

Ticks all your boxes.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

The modeo titanium x sport top model with alot of toys and decent engine comes in under 30k so you start adding extra toys on


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If an Evoque is on your list then I'd certainly consider a Lexus NX - certainly different, fabulous quality, lots of room and the best customer service in the business.

Not in dealers yet but order books are open - good value for money next to an Evoque - after driving them back to back for 6 weeks recently the Evoque was terrible - the NX is a very nice car with some amazing design touches when you look closely


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

andy665 said:


> If an Evoque is on your list then I'd certainly consider a Lexus NX - certainly different, fabulous quality, lots of room and the best customer service in the business.
> 
> Not in dealers yet but order books are open - good value for money next to an Evoque - after driving them back to back for 6 weeks recently the Evoque was terrible - the NX is a very nice car with some amazing design touches when you look closely
> 
> View attachment 37857


Its over budget significantly, the F Sport one (the one which the men drive) is £37k + Nav which is £2k. Also, fuel economy is about 50mpg combined, they say, but my RX is estimated at 45mpg and I barely get over 35. You dont really run a Lexus if you want fuel economy, Lexus is all about refinement and low NVH.

The NX also seems to be rather tardy, maximum output is 195hp on a car which weighs more than the IS300H which has 220hp. The 200t is coming out in March, however, itll be claimed at around 40mpg but will do about 35mpg in day to day driving.

The NX is also tight inside. Its nearly the same size as the RX but has significantly less rear space. An Audi Q5 gives more space but doesn't look anywhere near as sophisticated


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201406034713578/postcode/m437rh/usedcars


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Quite like the looks of the new Mazda 6......worth a look


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> The NX is also tight inside. Its nearly the same size as the RX but has significantly less rear space.


It actually has as much rear seat space as an RX


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201404043078843
But id spend more and id get
Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201404253670762


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Golf R 5 door :thumb:

Ticks most of your boxes IMO

Using drivethedeal.com comes in around £27k :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If you're looking to spend £30k why are you so hung up on road tax costs?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Skoda Superb estate? Volvo XC60? Kia Sportage? Hyundai Santa Fe?


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Mercedes CLA?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you've a Range Rover or a Fiat 500 in mind the list is endless.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> If you've a Range Rover or a Fiat 500 in mind the list is endless.


With that much variance and half the people still manage to recommend something that doesn't fit into the criteria.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerr said:


> With that much variance and half the people still manage to recommend something that doesn't fit into the criteria.


Criteria isnt the best.
More room but looked at fiat 500


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

possul said:


> Criteria isnt the best.
> More room but looked at fiat 500


The 500L. That's the bigger very ugly thing.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Toyota Hilux Invincible 3.0d


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Why not lease ? When you can blow 30k on a golf the budget isn't exactly huge, even a base golf tdi can set you back 21k before any discount.

Some suggestions from spain .... Ford smax, seat Alhambra, honda crv. I'd also look atless than 1 year old cars which should allow a few more choices. A freelander would be nice but won't hit your mpg target. Passat cc is also a good reccomendation.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

for me it would be a 5 door a5 black ed 177 tdi a shade over 30k


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

andy665 said:


> It actually has as much rear seat space as an RX


Thats simply untrue, it was much tighter sitting behind myself than in the RX


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

smax or focus ? How about a kuga ?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Volvo something or other. I thought they were still all boxy and old but someone suggested it while I was looking and they are superb.
Cruise standard, lights always on, wipers on the newer models are auto too I think (certainly an option if not). Seats are so comfortable - go for the R Design spec of whatever model. 

Seriously, go to the local Volvo dealers if you haven't already spent your dough - should be able to get a very nice model for £30k


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

How about the new Mazda 3. I test drove one recently and came very close to signing on the dotted line. Well in budget, fun to drive, superb interior and spacious for the class, not to mention the heads up display (basic but effective) on the Sport model. Not many around and look resplendent in the signature red.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Id say jaguar XF or a vauxhall insignia cdti 160. I love mine (I have the sports tourer)


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

How about a SEAT Leon ST? They're fairly new and still quite rare. A top of the range 1.8TSi (180bhp IIRC)with DSG (semi-auto box) and every option comes in at just under £28K on Drivethedeal.

You might struggle to get 40mpg though, however if you want the diesel you can get a 2.0TDi (again around 180bhp) that should easily hit mid 40s.

Space shouldn't be an issue - I have an Ibiza estate and it's got a pretty large boot, so the Leon estate will be better still.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Thats simply untrue, it was much tighter sitting behind myself than in the RX


I'll tell the Chief Engineer for NX he's wrong tomorrow then


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bero said:


> If you're looking to spend £30k why are you so hung up on road tax costs?


Might be company car?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

andy665 said:


> I'll tell the Chief Engineer for NX he's wrong tomorrow then


Thats probably a good bet. Its definitely tighter than the RX, no doubt. It feels like the IS but with more head room.

"The NX is 5.5 inches shorter than the RX. But rear legroom is only 0.4-inch shorter and luggage space surrenders just 0.8 inch from the RX cargo bay, Chief Engineer Takeaki Kato said"

The thing is, rear legroom is measured with the seat either fully back (minimum rear legroom) or the seat fully forward (maximum rear legroom). Every manufacturer has to provide these measurements. For obvious reasons, the minimum/maximum rear legroom has a consequence on the minimum/maximum front legroom.

Now although the rear legroom may be just 0.4-inches short of the RX, either minimum or maximum, no idea which one they actually provided, the front legroom of the NX is significantly smaller than the RX. Therefore, for a 6 foot tall bloke, the seat in the NX has to be pushed back further than in an RX leading to smaller USEABLE rear legroom which is why it feels tight.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

What about this: E220 AMG with 19's (manual though), or a 3 or 5 series? All available through broadspeed or drive the deal for £000's less.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

stuartr said:


> Audi A4 ?


He said he needed space which the A4 does not have. I have an A4


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Not what you really want but if I had a budget of up to 30 grand second hand V8 Vantage would be the top of my list.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

S Max Titanium Sport, all the toys, all the space a decent MPG, and a quality car. 
Running now a Kuga, but if there was a 4x4 S Max that would be defiantly the next car!


----------



## Matt1989 (Aug 1, 2013)

9th gen civic tourer? You would probably end up at a top spec ex plus to get your requirements. It should be in budget they do a 1.6d too for 70+ mpg or the 1.8 for 40+


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

To get a realistic 40mpg you forget anything with good performance. Also the road tax band scuppers that for most too. 

You'll need a diesel or one of the smaller, better performing petrol engines. 

You've not mentioned what type of driving you'll be doing or how many miles to see what car will give you 40/50mpg and what would suit your needs. 

You mention things like luxury, but for £30k that is hard when you want a lot of options chucked in to.

When you add loads of toys, suddenly very average cars start getting near £30k. Any of the junior executive cars with options will blow your maximum budget. 

A well specced family car will depreciate badly. People don't really want or expect big options in cars in that sector. 

Reading your criteria is makes little sense. Too many aspects are too wide, £10-30k, the cars under consideration, but then you rule out things for trivial matters such as road tax. 

Surely an extra £120 per year isn't a deal breaker for buying a car you'd be more happy with?

Brand new for £10k you aren't going to get anything more that a small hatch. At £30k you will be well specced family car, or low spec junior executive. 

Are you more interesting in toys than how the car looks and drives? I can't work that out as you pick an Evoque, which is a looker to many, then the 500l which is neither good to look or to drive. It doesn't come under luxury and would look plain odd if you turned up to a business meeting in one, 

You then say you are looking for something unique/different the say one of the most common cars is perfect. 

It sounds like to me you would be best just going down to the local car dealers to see what grabs you. 

We are shooting in the dark.


----------



## jcw (Dec 1, 2008)

VW STEVE. said:


> Not what you really want but if I had a budget of up to 30 grand second hand V8 Vantage would be the top of my list.


Now that is a great suggestion but I really have to keep this sensible as it's a business car (hence the tax and mpg) :car:

I think the service cost's alone would be a fast track to my P45:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

For something different, well equipped and without the usual badge snobbery issues I's go for the new Kia Optima. Absolutely beautiful car and stuffed to the gills with toys including panoramic roof, heated seats and sat nav. All for £24,795 - http://www.kia.co.uk/new-cars/range/mid-sized-cars/optima.aspx

It'd be my choice.

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> For something different, well equipped and without the usual badge snobbery issues I's go for the new Kia Optima. Absolutely beautiful car and stuffed to the gills with toys including panoramic roof, heated seats and sat nav. All for £24,795 - http://www.kia.co.uk/new-cars/range/mid-sized-cars/optima.aspx
> 
> It'd be my choice.
> 
> Cooks


The only problem with the Optima is too much noise inside. Its really unrefined. The ride isnt too good either and handling is pretty poor, especially if youre used to a German car. Also the engine is rather mediocre isnt it? 134bhp, a toyota prius has more power!


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Freelander2..... You may get 40 mpg on a run but not about town.....had 4 in 7 years and can't fault them,esp if u got a family of 4..:thumb:


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

Subaru XV or Forester. Outback is just out the price range when new


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I think Kerr's reply is the best so far to offer meaningful suggestions. Not having a go at the OP but generally people have fixed ideas about what they definitely don't like rather than what they do - this can equally apply to which car they drive or what colour to paint the sitting room
I'm also keen to why it must be new - buying something a few months old through as an approved used gives full warranty support & would give potentially a "better" car or the same car for a lot less money


----------

